# Embossed sodas



## #1twin (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Gang,  I'm back at trying to learn how to send photo's without bothering someone for help. Hope these come out okay.[]
 Well I hit preview and did not see a picture. If I send this without one you will know I just got off the short bus[][][][]

  Thanks for looking,  Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Feb 16, 2007)

Hooray[][] I finally sent a picture someone can actually see. Man this is stressful[8D] I need a beer!

 Marvin


----------



## ALBOTTLEDIGGER (Feb 16, 2007)

Boy Oh Boy!!! You really got it down now! Great picture and we really need to go digging! Next week it is suppose to be back in the 70s again!!!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 16, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! []


----------

